# Weltpremiere der FOX Engine im Live Stream



## TheBrutus (27. März 2013)

*Update 2:*


Die Verwirrung ist perfekt. PCGH User Vankash hat mich freundlicherweise darauf hingewiesen, dass _Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes_ vermutlich doch ein eigenständiges Spiel ist und als Prologue für _Metal Gear Solid: The Phantom Pain_ sein wird.


*Update 1:*


Ich fass mal kurz ein paar Sachen zusammen.


Kojima hat sein neues Spiel vorgestellt. Es heißt _METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN_.

Es wird das erste Open World Spiel von Kojima sein, mit dynamischem Tag- und Nachtwechsel und angeblich komplett ohne Ladebildschirme. Es knüpft an die Ereignisse des Handheld Ablegers MGS Peace Walker an, welcher auch Teil der Metal Gear HD Collection ist. Das Spiel wird die FOX Engine nutzen und für PS3 und XBox360 erscheinen. Ob eine Version für die Next Gen Systeme oder den PC geplant ist, ist unklar. Auch zum Release Datum wurden keine Angaben gemacht. Die FOX Engine wird zukünftig in vielen Konami Multiplattformspielen eingesetzt werden, zum Beispiel im neuen Pro Evolution Soccer. Wie bereits von einigen erwartet, hat sich Joakim Mogren und sein Moby Dick Studio als Marketing Gag herausgestellt. Es wird also nur ein einziges _METAL GEAR SOLID V_ geben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xw5t45tEPWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQMbxzTUuSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Ursprünglicher Post:*


_Snake? Snaaake?! SNAAAAAAAAAAKE!_


Heute um 19:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit wird Hideo Kojima auf der Games Developers Conference eine Pressekonferenz abhalten und dabei die neue FOX Engine und höchstwahrscheinlich auch sein neues Metal Gear Solid Spiel vorstellen. Die Pressekonferenz wird vorraussichtlich 90 Minuten dauern.


Einen Stream findet ihr hier: GAMESPOT
Alternativer Stream: GameSpot


Für Aufsehen sorgte Kojima Productions im Vorfeld nicht nur mit dem Versprechen, dass die FOX Engine Fotorealismus anstrebe, sondern auch mit der Ankündigung des Spiels _The Phantom Pain_, welches von den schwedischen Moby Dick Studios entwickelt wird. Joakim Mogren, der mysteriöse Kopf hinter Moby Dick, musste sein Gesicht nach einem Unfall lange Zeit hinter einem dicken Verband verbergen, erklärte in einem Interview aber, dass er pünktlich zur GDC Show wieder fit sein werde. Im Netz kursieren seitdem Spekulationen, dass es sich bei Joakim Mogren um eine durch die FOX Engine zum Leben erweckte Kunstfigur handelt. Was an den Gerüchten dran ist und inwiefern _The Phantom Pain_ mit dem ebenfalls angekündigten _Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes_ zusammenhängt, werdet ihr in wenigen Stunden von Hideo Kojima persönlich erfahren.


Mein Tip: Unbedingt anschauen!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3jF1ijPnPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5IVOs5Pxh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Revenger (27. März 2013)

Hört sich interessant an! Erinnerung ist gestellt!


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2013)

Hmm, habe mich nie mit der Serie auseinandergesetzt, aber der Trailer sieht sehr atmospärisch aus, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall angucken! Danke für die News!


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2013)

Das ist ganz eindeutig die Face-Simulation, die auch auf der GTC gezeigt wurde. Man sieht, das nur der Kopf und Hals animiert sind. Ist zwar wirklich SEHR gut gemacht, aber man sieht es noch an diesen Punkten. Zudem sieht man ganz ganz leichte Unstimmigkeiten bei der Beleuchtung usw der Bandagen.

Aber wirklich gut gemacht Die meisten Leute werden es wohl nicht bemerken.


----------



## hwk (27. März 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Kopf in dem Interview unecht bzw. gerendert ist. Das wäre schon arg stark gemacht... hier ist noch mehr zu dieser Diskussion, viel Spaß 
Is Joakim Mogren in the GTTV interview CG made with Fox Engine? Vote now!  - NeoGAF


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2013)

Du siehst aber schon den Grafikfehler unten am Halsende?

Und du siehst auch das perfekte Schwarz, ohne jedwede Konturausrisse am Hals, wo sich die Haut auch einfach verschiebt?


----------



## hwk (27. März 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Und du siehst auch das perfekte Schwarz, ohne jedwede Konturausrisse am Hals, wo sich die Haut auch einfach verschiebt?


das was man hier sieht meinst?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wirkt in der Tat etwas seltsam da links am Hals ja.

Aber Welcher Grafikfehler am Halsende? Oder meinst du das Mikrofon?

Hier nochmal ein anderes Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Also ich sehe ihn nicht.

Und frage mich mehr wer diese Moby Dick Studios sind.


----------



## hwk (27. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und frage mich mehr wer diese Moby Dick Studios sind.


 
Eine Erfindung von Hideo Kojima wahrscheinlich, der name "Joakim Mogren" genauso. Aus Joakim kann man nicht ohne Grund Kojima machen denke ich


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist ganz eindeutig die Face-Simulation, die auch auf der GTC gezeigt wurde. Man sieht, das nur der Kopf und Hals animiert sind. Ist zwar wirklich SEHR gut gemacht, aber man sieht es noch an diesen Punkten. Zudem sieht man ganz ganz leichte Unstimmigkeiten bei der Beleuchtung usw der Bandagen.
> 
> Aber wirklich gut gemacht Die meisten Leute werden es wohl nicht bemerken.



Für mich die beste Werbung für eine Engine.
Ich werd's mir definitiv anschauen.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Eine Erfindung von Hideo Kojima wahrscheinlich, der name "Joakim Mogren" genauso. Aus Joakim kann man nicht ohne Grund Kojima machen denke ich


 Auch denkbar.

Aber ist TPP ein MGS Teil oder ein eignes Speil?


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Auch denkbar.
> 
> Aber ist TPP ein MGS Teil oder ein eignes Speil?



Die Frage die ich mir stelle, ist es Ground Zeroes, oder ein anderes MGS.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

Warum ist Freddy Krüger in dem Metal Gear Solid-Video und warum spricht er japanisch?


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Es geht los!

MGS V The Phantom Pain!
Für die PS3 und XBOX 360.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Lets get start it.


----------



## hwk (27. März 2013)

Es war halt so klar ... 

MGS: Ground zeroes + Phantom Pain = MGS V
Und der Bandagen Kopf im Interview könnte auch ne Maske gewesen sein.
Aber erfahren wird man das wohl eher nie.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Ok, läuft immer noch auf PC.


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

Ich frage mich, ob je der Tag kommen wird, an dem man Live-Streams ohne Unterbrechung, Ruckeln, Shit Quali sonst was ansehen kann?


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Na toll, wenn die Demo rum ist gehts bestimmt weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Sie erklären gerade die Engine.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. März 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob je der Tag kommen wird, an dem man Live-Streams ohne Unterbrechung, Ruckeln, Shit Quali sonst was ansehen kann?


 
Na klar, am gleichen Tag an dem sich Cloud-Rendering durchgesetzt haben wird


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

twitch.tv/gamespot/new


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2013)

danke für den Link.

Ich hab jetzt nur kurze Ausschnitte gesehen, aber es sieht schon sehr sehr sehr geil aus.

Man sieht aber auch wohin die Reise gehen muss. Man digitalisiert reale! Objekte und Menschen. Die in Zukunft nötige Detailfülle und vor allem nicht künstlich wirkende Objekte zu erstellen ist viel vie viel zu teuer mit Artists. 

Ist ja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, eine parallele Entwicklung zu dem Digitalisierer für Gesichter, der auf der GTC gezeigt wurde.

Ich seh da auf jeden Fall die Zukunft. Man muss sich nur Gedanken über die wirklich immensen Datenmengen machen, die da anfallen können. Eventuell ergibt sich hiermit auch die Legitimation für Cloud-Gameing. Wer hat schon TB-weise Platz für EIN Spiel? 

Die Möglichkeiten die sich daraus ergeben sind dann natürlich EXTREM geil.

Man stelle sich z.B. mal ein New-York Setting vor, wo man die komplette Stadt 1:1 digitalisiert hat, und auch die ganzen öffentlichen Gebäude betreten kann. Man stelle sich z.B. auch Privatwohnungen vor, die komplett digitalisiert werden. Pro Wohnung z.B. 1k$. Da würden sicherlich viele einschlagen. Die Kosten wären natürlich GIGANTISCH, aber die Basis für Spiele wäre wohl für Jahrzehnte gegeben.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Man stelle sich z.B. mal ein New-York Setting vor, wo man die komplette Stadt 1:1 digitalisiert hat, und auch die ganzen öffentlichen Gebäude betreten kann. Man stelle sich z.B. auch Privatwohnungen vor, die komplett digitalisiert werden. Pro Wohnung z.B. 1k$. Da würden sicherlich viele einschlagen. Die Kosten wären natürlich GIGANTISCH, aber die Basis für Spiele wäre wohl für Jahrzehnte gegeben.



Klingt zumindest sehr interessant.
Ich war ja schon hin und weg als sie diesen Stein gezeigt haben. Das Teil sah ja praktisch wie fotografiert aus. Aber kann man so einen Aufwand tausend mal anwenden, um eben sehr viel Gestein darstellen zu können, oder wird dann nur noch Copy&Paste durchgeführt (mit ein paar Veränderungen)?


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

Heeey we show you the future of graphics with our new fox enginneee. 
MGS5 with the new engine will hit the current-gen. 
The presentation was running on a PC by the way, but you don't get the game for the PC.
Why? Because **** you, thats why.


----------



## TheBrutus (27. März 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Kosten wären natürlich GIGANTISCH, aber die Basis für Spiele wäre wohl für Jahrzehnte gegeben.



Das ist der springende Punkt. Kojima hat heute mit der FOX Engine endlich mal richtige Next Gen Technologie gezeigt. Ich kanns kaum erwarten die FOX Spiele in drei, vier oder fünf Jahren zu sehen. Das wird so krass...


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

TheBrutus schrieb:


> Das ist der springende Punkt. Kojima hat heute mit der FOX Engine endlich mal richtige Next Gen Technologie gezeigt. Ich kanns kaum erwarten die FOX Spiele in drei, vier oder fünf Jahren zu sehen. Das wird so krass...


 
Falls überhaupt andere Spiele die FOX Engine nutzen.


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

Also die Ledersache sah krass aus und wie das wie ein Magnet am Modell dann geklebt hat.


----------



## TheBrutus (27. März 2013)

Pro Evolution Soccer wird FOX nutzen.

Ich fand am krassesten wo Snake in dem Büroraum mit den Knarren stand. Das sah richtig geil aus. Wenn die sowas in den nächsten Jahren in Spielen hinkriegen, dann Hut ab!


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

Ich finde es nur traurig, wie das Game auf der PS360 mit hässlicher Image-Quality vor sich rumgurken wird. 
Es kommt dann vermutlich eine PS470 Version mit 1080p, wo das ganze dann dem grafischen Grundgerüst gerecht wird.


----------



## Rizzard (27. März 2013)

Ein Dark Souls oder Dragons Dogma mit der Engine, das wär schon was.

Aber solche Möglichkeiten zeigen, und dann für Current Gen releasen ist schon ein Schlag in die Fresse.


----------



## TheBrutus (27. März 2013)

Diese Szene meine ich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZimC045KBCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die so eine Grafik auf den Next Gen Konsolen in 1080p und mit etwas besserer Kantenglättung hinkriegen würden, dann wäre das schon sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Ich finde es schade das es nicht für den PC kommt.
Weil sie haben es ja für den PC schon am laufen und ein Digital Only Release auf Steam würde bestimmt auch nicht die Welt kosten.


Wollen wir eine Petition machen?


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wollen wir eine Petition machen?


 Stimmt, als Masterrace haben wir The power of petition.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat schon bei Dark Souls geklappt und Dark Souls 2 wird schon direkt für den PC angekündigt.
Wir sollten so alle bisherigen Konsolen-Spiele mit Langzeitsupport auf den PC holen. 
Den Trash lassen wir dann mal außen vor.


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2013)

Ich habe mal auf der HP vom Spiel auf die Stellenangebote geklickt und da ist auch PC die Rede.
Und da steht auch das hier Project engineers for the latest Metal Gear Solid targeted for high-end consoles and PC.
Hier:http://jobs.gamasutra.com/jobSeekerx/ViewAccountProfile.asp?accountno=248
und hier  ¥³¥Ê¥ß¥°¥ë¡¼¥×ÃæÅÓºÎÍÑ¾ðÊó ¥Ç¥¸¥¿¥ë¥¨¥ó¥¿¥Æ¥¤¥ó¥á¥ó¥È»ö¶È¡¦¥²¡¼¥ß¥ó¥°&¥·¥¹¥Æ¥à»ö¶È Â¾

Also wird es wohl kommen und ich denke das wir bei Jap Spielen mehr Erfolg haben mit Petitionen als bei US Titeln.


----------



## Locuza (27. März 2013)

Jetzt noch jeden Tag bis zum Release beten und vielleicht wird's auch etwas.


----------



## TheBrutus (27. März 2013)

Also FOX Spiele werden auf jeden Fall für PC erscheinen, Pro Evolution Soccer ist da ja nur ein Beispiel. Wie das mit Metal Gear Solid ist, ist natürlich schwer zu sagen.


----------



## FAKKERZ (27. März 2013)

Wann ist der Release?


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Ein Release Datum ist noch nicht bekannt.

Wir wissen bisher nur:

- Das erste Open World MGS#
- Dynamischer Tag/Nacht Zyklus
- Spielt nach den Ereignissen von MGS Peace Walker
- Snake lag 9 Jahre im Koma
- Es nutzt die nigelnagelneue FOX Engine
- Es erscheint für PS3 und XBox360

Ich denke man darf eine Ankündigung des Release Datums auf der E3 erwarten und dann werden sie hoffentlich auch eine Version für PS4 und XBox∞ vorstellen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Vielleicht bildet Ground Zeroes ja einen kleinen extra Part, einen Prologue oder ähnliches. Es muss ja einen Grund für die anfänglich 2 unterschiedlichen Titel geben.

Peace Walker kenn ich nicht, von daher tu ich mich mit der Zeitangabe etwas schwer. Wer kennt schon Handheld Ableger.


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Also Kojima hat gestern gesagt, dass die Sache mit den zwei Spielen, dem Moby Dick Studio und Joakim (=Kojima) Mogren nur ein Marketing Gag war und beide Spiele tatsächlich nur als ein Spiel namens Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain erscheinen werden.

Peacewalker ist übrigens Bestandteil der Metal Gear Solid HD Collection. Die kriegst du für PS3 schon ab 35€ und darin enthalten sind MGS2: Sons of Liberty, MGS3: Snake Eater und eben MGS Peacewalker.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Hab im Internet folgendes gelesen.

[FONT=&quot]In Ground Zeroes, you will play as Big Boss during the period when he becomes the monster in the MSX games. Expect plenty of violance against Kids, and expect a media shitstorm.

Bin mal gespannt was da kommt. 


[/FONT]


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Für mich sah der Typ auch immer nach Big Boss, also _Naked Snake_, aus. Das Solid Snake nicht mit an Board ist, konnte man sich bereits im Vorfeld denken, da David Hayter, dessen Voice Actor, nicht für das neue Spiel engagiert wurde.


----------



## RavionHD (28. März 2013)

Erscheint es jetzt für den PC oder nicht?


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Bisher ist es nur für PS3 und XBox360 angekündigt worden. Ich denke es besteht eine gute Chance, dass es noch für die beiden Next Gen Systeme angekündigt wird, wenn Microsoft die neue XBox vorgestellt hat. Ob es auch für den PC kommen wird, kann im Moment niemand sagen. Ich würde mein Geld auf _Nein_ setzen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Vorallem kann man noch nicht mal sagen wie die PS360 Versionen aussehen werden, da die Demos bisher immer am PC vorgeführt wurden. Ist doch alles etwas seltsam.
Ich habe die Präsentationen am PC für mich bisher so erklärt, da es eben noch keine finalen Dev Kits von PS4 und XBOX "720" gibt.
Jetzt wird das Spiel für PS360 angekündigt, wo man sich doch fragt warum nicht gleich davon eine Version gezeigt wird, statt eine Plattform zu wählen die evtl garnicht unterstützt wird.

Folglich bleibt also nur die Möglichkeit das es a, doch für PC erscheint, oder b, für PS4 und XBOX "720" umgesetzt wird und man deshalb schon mit besserer Grafik werben wollte.


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Also die Grafik der Gameplayszenen die er da an dem PC demonstriert hat, war meiner Meinung nach nicht auf Next Gen Niveau. Die Schatten waren extrem fransig (ein typisches PS3 Problem) und auch die Texturen waren für einen 8GB RAM Pool viel zu schwach. 

Ich hatte am Anfang Schwierigkeiten, das Gezeigte einzuordnen: Für PS3 und XBox360 war die Grafik wirklich phänomenal gut, für PS4 und die neue XBox aber nicht gut genug. Erst hinterher, als die Engine im Detail vorgestellt wurde, hat man das ganze Potenzial zum ersten Mal richtig erkennen können. Vor allem die Assets waren unfassbar hochwertig, was mich dazu verleitet, anzunehmen, dass wir eine Next Gen Version des Spiels sehen werden.

Ich glaube aber nicht an eine PC Version, einfach weil es überhaupt keinen Grund gibt, diese noch nicht anzukündigen. Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich, dass Kojima irgendwann nach dem Release für die Konsolen ein kleines Team abstellt, um Metal Gear Solid V auf den PC zu porten, so wie sie es bei einigen Vorgängerteilen gemacht haben, aber eine PC Version erwarte ich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr. Den Grund dafür, dass das Spiel auf einem PC demonstriert wurde, sehe ich darin, dass Kojima seine Unabhängigkeit unterstreichen wollte. Er hätte die PS3 Version oder aber auch die XBox360 Version zeigen können, aber er hat sich bewusst für Neutralität entschieden, um seine Arbeit in den Vordergrund zu rücken und nicht irgendwelche Spekulationen um geheime Exklusivverträge für die Next Gen Konsolen auszulösen. Das Konsolenspiele auf einem "PC" demonstriert werden, ist aus technischer Sicht auch nichts besonderes, da die Spiele ja auch auf PCs erstellt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Activision hat da auch was schönes geschaffen.

Activision shows off next gen visuals


----------



## Skysnake (28. März 2013)

Sieht auch verdammt schick aus


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Am bestend daran ist, dass es auf einer GTX680 mit 180FPS läuft.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2013)

Scheinbar sind es doch 2 Spiele. Bei Kojima blickt doch kein Mensch durch.^^

David Hayter says he wasn't asked to voice Metal Gear Solid 5 [update 2: separate games] | Joystiq


----------



## TheBrutus (28. März 2013)

Abwarten. Ich denke nicht, dass Hideo Kojima zu blöd ist, um sein Spiel richtig anzukündigen. Ich traue eher der Aussage von Kojima als der von Jostiq.


----------



## Locuza (28. März 2013)

Jostiq scheint Recht zu haben:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/33592/2130673/Metal_Gear_Solid_5_The_Phantom_Pain|Metal_Gear_Solid_Ground_Zeroes__The_Phantom_Pain__Metal_Gear_Solid_5.html

Konami hat auch 4P bestätigt, dass es separate Games sein sollen.


----------



## FAKKERZ (28. März 2013)

David Hayter war aber doch auch die Stimme von Big Boss, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere? Dass es zwei Spiele sind, finde ich blöd und hab mich mehr auf ein großes MGS gefreut.  
Glauben kann ich es trotzdem nicht, da kojima doch sagte, Ground Zeroes + Phantom Pain = MGS5. Alles etwas merkwürdig..


----------

